# making of perfect abs.



## digisubi (Apr 2, 2009)

here's sumthin tht is the demand of the day..the generation today demands to hv a body thts well toned n impressive physique.ask nybody,thrs nothin like a sensational six packs.

i kno u'll guys luv to hv such a body n many of those might b carryin out workouts in gyms.

imagine a chiseled arm,the rippled chest,the sculpted leg n then picture of a nice,plump pot belly pushing outward like rising wad of Pillsbury dough,makin hours of arduous work luk lik a ludicrous endeavour.

here is sum of the perfect ways of doin n sortin it out n pullin ur belly in....


*www.myfitnessinstructor.co.uk/public/99.cfm


----------



## the bot (Apr 2, 2009)

you have to work on you're english dude
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
over weight has become more common among us the nerds/geeks
either we look like this
*thenastyboys.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/nerd46422fm3.jpg

or like this


*i38.photobucket.com/albums/e129/launchsuit/FatNerd.jpg



anyway thanks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 2, 2009)

the thread started ll be most probably be one of the above kind... so desperate that his words are slippin
[pun intended]


----------



## digisubi (Apr 2, 2009)

stupid tht wasn't my language...tht was sumthin tht had been copy pasted 4m sum site.U rose my wrath, so here's sumthin much like ur grandpa wud hv taught u wat english is,  so tht u better gulp it.U need to kno the meaning of the term geek b4 if by chance  in ny dillema u rekon urself to b a geek...
 in b/w these xrcises r always n exception 4 guys like u whose bumps hang bigger thn r belly's.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 2, 2009)

^^Cool down dude


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2009)

niaaaaaa


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 2, 2009)

Another "love story thread" where everyone fights with each other..."Chit-chat" turned out to be "****-fight"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bwaaaaahahahahahaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 3, 2009)

Is digisubi the new bittu ? He too makes nonsense posts in chit chat section...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Is digisubi the new bittu ? He too makes nonsense posts in chit chat section...




 Arrey nwebie is born a "stupid thread maker" in a forum. He will come to know how to make threads gradually. I too made some but now I am in the limit. It happened to you too maybe.... when you were a newbie!!!


----------



## digisubi (Apr 5, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Arrey nwebie is born a "stupid thread maker" in a forum. He will come to know how to make threads gradually. I too made some but now I am in the limit. It happened to you too maybe.... when you were a newbie!!!



thanks a lot dude....
thr were many junkies here to discard n demotivate.u'll may be vey old in this threadin business n me got a huge lot of stuffs to learn...
gradually i'll b up for it if gys lik u r thr to guide me the way..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

digisubi said:


> thanks a lot dude....
> thr were many junkies here to discard n demotivate.u'll may be vey old in this threadin business n me got a huge lot of stuffs to learn...
> gradually i'll b up for it if gys lik u r thr to guide me the way..



I am not blaming Krazy Bluez for all this. He is a good guy. He won't do you any probs. He just wants some enjoyment.

But there are some people which only try to make fun. Just don't pay any attention to them and it will be all right. Go through some similar threads here and you will come to know how to tackle with the negative posts.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 5, 2009)

Newbie's should be banned. The moment they sign up. Life will be much better that way. 

*already got the six pack. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Newbie's should be banned. The moment they sign up. Life will be much better that way. 

*already got the six pack.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 5, 2009)

goobimama said:


> *already got the six pack.



ebay ?


----------



## serpent (Apr 5, 2009)

goobimama said:


> Newbie's should be banned. The moment they sign up. Life will be much better that way.
> 
> *already got the six pack.


can you buy me one of those costumes gobi?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 6, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I am not blaming Krazy Bluez for all this. He is a good guy. He won't do you any probs. He just wants some enjoyment.
> 
> But there are some people which only try to make fun. Just don't pay any attention to them and it will be all right. Go through some similar threads here and you will come to know how to tackle with the negative posts.



lol..cool down bro...I'm not blaming you...lol...yeah, being newbie, it just takes some time though to learn forward with the rules and regulations but everybody gets to learn something from their mistakes...

And hell yeah...I'm just joking around but I don't make fun of any members, that's not my style...


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 18, 2009)

do this 10 min cardio workout on alternate days if u want those killer abs:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=M38HDCGmhm4

This is the best and the most gruelling cardio workout, doesn't require any eqpt.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 18, 2009)

^
On my daily routine now.


----------



## nix (Apr 18, 2009)

whats the use of having 6 packs? you cant move around showing it. it wont help you get girls easily... so unless youre in showbiz, i dont think its worth it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2009)

put ur pics in orkut
lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 19, 2009)

nix said:


> whats the use of having 6 packs? you cant move around showing it. it wont help you get girls easily... so unless youre in showbiz, i dont think its worth it.



nice consolation.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 20, 2009)

Or try this . Doest seem to work a lot but then easiest way to get them.


 *www.plus1mag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/six-pack-tattoo.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ 6 pack fats


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 20, 2009)

nope
6 FAT packs


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 20, 2009)

beer belly is teh sexeh!


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^ Ya absolutely. You could set the town on fire with the alcohol in it.


----------



## the bot (Apr 21, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> beer belly is teh sexeh!


yup 
*www.paramountzone.com/images/june06/bg/WINA11A.gif

here is a way to feel pregnant...
*www.celebrityslim4him.com.au/images/beer-gut.jpg

if your lucky you will also get to have man boobs 
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_anQ81dzOVXk/RqSa_Qj1H6I/AAAAAAAAAH8/RyE1s5IBqro/s400/beer+belly.jpg


----------

